# Prayers for Emmie



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

We just had to rush Emmie to the ER vet. She most likely got stung by a bee and went into anaflactive shock. Vet says she is looking better but not totally out of the woods yet. She has to stay about 12 hours in ICU! 

I can't stop crying and I'm so worried!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh no Missy, I'm so sorry! Poor sweetie pie. You got her to the ER vet asap,
that will make a big difference. Please don't cry. I'm sending lots and lots of
positive, healing wishes Emmie's way. Hugs.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Oh no Missy, I'm so sorry! Poor sweetie pie. You got her to the ER vet asap,
> that will make a big difference. Please don't cry. I'm sending lots and lots of
> positive, healing wishes Emmie's way. Hugs.


Thanks LS! I can't help it, I'm just a mess. I hated leaving her!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh girl, I really feel for you. Me too I'm a mess when a pup is hurt or sick. But
you have to try and think positive thoughts for Emmie. She's a tough girl, and 
is in good hands.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thinking about you and prayfor y'all!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry Emmie is going through this, and that you had to leave your girl at the vet. ((((big hugs)))) to both of you. Keep us informed.


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Emmie ... Will be praying for her.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

She wasn't given Epinepheren which bothers me. Vet is support to call tonight still and give us an update. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Hugs to you Emmie and Bailey! It's so stressful when your little one is hurt or sick but you did great getting her to the vet so quickly so I'm sure she will be fine - keep us posted.

Does anyone know what makes bees so darn attractive to dogs? I've caught Axle with 3 of them and going after them a few more times. I'm always scared the same thing will happen to him. Is it the pheremones or something? He's no way near as interested in flies or other bugs and the other two don't really care for bugs at all.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Poor baby. Sending healing thoughts for little Emmie.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Poor Emmie. She'll do well, sending positive thoughts


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am glad she is okay. I am allergic to bees so I understand! 

Poor Emmie, I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!! She'll be okay! You got her there fast! That will definitely help. Prayers your way!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

We talked to the vet. Se hasn't had anymore vomiting or bloody poo. They will try to feed her at 2am and see if her GI can handle it. Until then we won't know if she's really ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Please let us know! I'm sitting in the hospital with my mom, so I should be up most of the night. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh no! I know how you feel, Lion was stung on the tongue last week and I was sure he was going to go into shock. I really hope Emmie is okay.. It is good that you were able to get her to the vet right away, I am sure that it made all the difference.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh poor Emmie, so sorry to hear this. Please keep us posted. Sending ((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear about poor little Emmie. Lots of prayers and well wishes going out to you both!


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Sening positive thoughts and prayers for Emmie.
Hugs and kisses Regina


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Oh gracious!That would have scared me too! I'm glad you got her straight to vet,Prayers are being sent((hugs))


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw. I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope Emmie is ok. She's in good hand in the vet, I'm sure she will be fine but I'm sending lots of positive wishes.


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

Hope your baby gets better soon! Sending you positive vibes..


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Keeping Emmie in my prayers....Any news this morning from the vet ?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I do hope there's good news today


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

Saying a prayer for Emmie! ((((huggs)))


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh not good I am sorry. I am Praying for fast full recovery. ..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How is she today? I am thinking of you!!!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

It's 8am here and we should here from vet by 10am! Thanks for all the prayers, I really hope for good news!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Sending good chi energy your way.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I don't think time could go any slower...


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Vet just called, we can pick her up in a couple hours. She ate really well with no issues. She will stay on Benadryl for another 24 hours just as a precaution. Also said to talk to my vet to get an epipen for her. (would be a child one). I'm so relieved!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay! That is such good news!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woohoo great news


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Happy to hear she's doing great!! Poor baby!!


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

So glad she's doing well! Poor girl. You made all the difference by getting her in asap. 

Hoping for a smooth recovery.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh thank goodness!!! I'm so relieved. 
Big hugs to you Missy, and give that girl of yours a gentle kiss on the forehead from our pack.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Positive thoughts for Emmie coming your way. X


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

We picked her up and she was happy! I got some French kisses even lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

That's great! So happy to hear that she's fine.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Yay! Good news. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Good news! I'm sure you're happy to have your baby back!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I'm so happy and relieved!! She in my lap in a blanket sleeping right now!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Im so glad shes ok!!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the sweet thoughts and prayers!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm soooo glad Emmie is home and everything is OK! (((big hugs))) from Lulu, Gidget, and me, and tell her those bad ole bees are no good!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Good to hear it =)


----------

